# Forex Trading Trade Journal



## druss (12 February 2011)

Results so far 

Risking between 0.5% - 1% per trade.


----------



## druss (27 February 2011)




----------



## TulipFX (27 February 2011)

www.myfxbook.com is a cool reporting site.

Good to see a nice upwardly moving equity curve


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 February 2011)

Okay I'm hooked.  Wondering if it is 
a) robot or discretionary 
b) real or simulated
c) broker (not too rude I hope)


----------



## druss (28 February 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Okay I'm hooked.  Wondering if it is
> a) robot or discretionary
> b) real or simulated
> c) broker (not too rude I hope)




I guess I would say it is semi mechanical because I use a couple of indicators to help filter which direction to trade and when to enter. However discretionary when it comes to exiting a position. I have yet to find a fully mechanical way of finding a good exit, other than exiting using measured moves of swings, next whole number in the market being a 00, 25, 50, 75 level or moving stops above eveident resistance or below evident support levels.

I try to aim for 2:1 r:r at a minimum however on some occassions I will take profit at 1:1 sometimes at 3:1. As you can see I'm currently averaging around +1.6 x risk on every trade.

Candlestick patterns: 1,2,3 pattern, descending/ascending patterns, wedges and trianlges.

That's about it.


----------

